# Daily diet for a young tegu?



## Aranha (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello folks!

I got a young 50-60 cm tegu and for the moment im pretty much just balancing out his fatness ;D. His diet includes zoophas worms, salad, grapes and whatever i got home (fruit, sometimes fish and such). How much would you guys think a daily diet would be for him? Hes been at the vets for a health check aswell and hes pretty much as healthy as he gets .

Got some older pictures of him in my signature!


----------



## AB^ (Jan 5, 2008)

When My tegus were smaller I would feed them as much as possible on anything and everything. Zoophobos worms,crickets,roaches, fuzzy mice, small crayfish, earthworms, wax worms, ground turkey, quail eggs, some fruits (always hidden in the turkey) etc etc.

I like your enclosure picture. Your Bamboo backround remins me of the reed screening I use on the backs of my cages


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

I feed mine ground turkey, super mealies, roaches, crickets, pinkie mice, liver and chicken gizzards.


----------



## Aranha (Jan 5, 2008)

AB^ said:


> When My tegus were smaller I would feed them as much as possible on anything and everything. Zoophobos worms,crickets,roaches, fuzzy mice, small crayfish, earthworms, wax worms, ground turkey, quail eggs, some fruits (always hidden in the turkey) etc etc.
> 
> I like your enclosure picture. Your Bamboo backround remins me of the reed screening I use on the backs of my cages



Haha how fat are your tegus? ;D Isnt there any health issues with them being fatties?

Yeah i bought a hell'a lot of bamboo and cut them in half and attached em to the walls . Alot of people seem to like it and kompis seem to love to tore them down ;D


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 5, 2008)

i give mine fresh "herp friendly fruit" and Nature's Variety chicken/turkey forumla. cute tegu and love the all glass enclosure where did u get it


----------



## Aranha (Jan 5, 2008)

eddiezahra said:


> i give mine fresh "herp friendly fruit" and Nature's Variety chicken/turkey forumla. cute tegu and love the all glass enclosure where did u get it



The enclosure is custom built by the guy who made the enclosures at "Skansen" which is swedens biggest zoo. Had to custom build it for it to fit in my appartment since enclosures are only made in other mesurements. It was reaaaally expensive but it looks nice and functions perfectly with special holes for cables and such for my fogger (Yes the water produces fog thru alittle fogger in the water) which gives humitity . Pretty proud of it actually :lol:


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 5, 2008)

i bet, nicely done


----------

